# Lots of Recipes



## Hoonakwa (Jun 15, 2021)

https://swguildpa.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/Jack-Keller-Complete-Requested-Recipes-Collection.pdf


----------



## Can I Retire Yet (Mar 25, 2022)

Awesome post, Thanks for that link. I noticed a reference to a chart with a link http:// winemaking.jackkeller.net/hydrom.asp that no longer works. Does anyone have a link to the chart ?


----------

